# anyone ever used weight loss pills?



## rachael22

im asking because im thnkng of buyng these weight loss pills called heat seekers from a health store they r ment to be really strong and im in two minds at the moment dont really want to make myself ill!? so anyone experenced weight loss pills...... thanks


----------



## Leids

The only information I could find about heat seekers was this:

_Zion Heatseeker is not a safe fat burner. Some of the ingredients are known to cause hypertension, fast heart rate and nausea. Other ingredients may alter mood and should never be taken by dieters with mental health issues. We suggest choosing a fat burner with proven and safe ingredients like caffeine, green tea and chromium, but one that also leaves behind the dangerous side effects._

A lot of weight loss pills have a variety of things in them that may not be safe to take. They might be okay for some but it's not knowing that's the issue. :nope: I believe that doctors can prescribe certain medication that can help you lose weight, and then they can monitor you for any problematic changes.


----------



## rachael22

Leids said:


> The only information I could find about heat seekers was this:
> 
> _Zion Heatseeker is not a safe fat burner. Some of the ingredients are known to cause hypertension, fast heart rate and nausea. Other ingredients may alter mood and should never be taken by dieters with mental health issues. We suggest choosing a fat burner with proven and safe ingredients like caffeine, green tea and chromium, but one that also leaves behind the dangerous side effects._
> 
> A lot of weight loss pills have a variety of things in them that may not be safe to take. They might be okay for some but it's not knowing that's the issue. :nope: I believe that doctors can prescribe certain medication that can help you lose weight, and then they can monitor you for any problematic changes.

hiya thankyou for that infomation i feel dont want to take them no although i did google heat seekers aswell and the ingredients did say they contain caffeine and green tea :shrug: i really need to loose my bum and tum! the thng m wrried about is the fast heart rate???? as a side affect .....


----------



## beachgal

Diet pills are definitely a no-go! I've worked in the fitness industry for 10+yrs and heard some bad stories as a result of pills.
The only combination that works is a healthy eating plan (not diet) and quality exercise. There are no quick fixes I'm afraid :(
Diet pills may provide a very short term result of water loss and a long term result of heart and thyroid problems. 
So instead, strap on your running shoes and start moving :).


----------



## aliss

beachgal said:


> Diet pills are definitely a no-go! I've worked in the fitness industry for 10+yrs and heard some bad stories as a result of pills.
> The only combination that works is a healthy eating plan (not diet) and quality exercise. There are no quick fixes I'm afraid :(
> Diet pills may provide a very short term result of water loss and a long term result of heart and thyroid problems.
> So instead, strap on your running shoes and start moving :).

x2

And a cup of plain black coffee, is pretty much the same thing. Energy + placebo. Pick an exercise you love, it will encourage you to give all effort, and have some patience :)

Diet pills are the biggest scam there is. They are clinically useful for bodybuilding when you are hitting the very lowest body fat levels which are completely unsustainable for a few weeks - anyone else using them is just being ripped off. And even then, the side effects are still present.


----------



## ready4family

Just as beachgal says, stay FAR away from diet pills! There is no "quick fix", the way to health and feeling good about yourself is eating healthy and working out 5-6 days a week. Starving yourself is not the way to go. Even when you're trying to lose weight, you should be eating at least 1200 calories a day. Anything less and you risk putting your body into starvation mode, killing your metabolism and your body will burn muscle instead of fat.


----------



## Vickie

I'm with the others really. I would stay far far far away from them


----------



## rachael22

Vickie said:


> I'm with the others really. I would stay far far far away from them

 am from 2mrw feel ill and sick :nope:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you feel better

Weight loss without gimmicks is possible, I know it's hard to see that until you have done it. Before I lost my weight I thought it was only something that happened to other people.


----------



## ready4family

It's true like Vickie says! You have to put in the work to see the results! And the first few days are the hardest and everyday after gets easier and easier :)


----------

